# Tegernsee Marathon



## wallberg (17. Mai 2006)

In knapp 4 Wochen findet unser Bike Maraton zum 9.Mal statt. Die Agentur flowmotion (BladeNight München...) führt die Veranstaltung zum 3.Mal aus und hat fast komplett neue Strecken angelegt, so sollte für jeden was dabei sein!


A) Einsteiger mit 40km 600Hm
B) 60km und rund 1200Hm
C) 80km und rund 2000Hm
D) 100km und rund 3000Hm*

Alle Strecken im Kleeblattform am Tegernsee
Weniger Asphalt als in den Jahren zuvor
Eine Strecke mehr als bisher
A Strecke ohne Preisgeld und separatem Start
Teil der TREK MTB CHALLENGE*

Am Tegernsee seit 3 Jahren Standard:
*
Top Ausschilderung
Viele Streckenposten
Top Verpflegung (Zielverpflegung heuer vom 5*****Hotel Egerner Hof!!!!) 
Transponder mit Netto Zeit!
Trinkflaschen an der Verpflegungen
Anständige Preise!*

*Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr unsere Veranstaltung mit EURER Teilnahme unterstützt, um unsere Bikelobby am Tegernsee und somit unseren Sport zu stärken!*

www.mtb-festival.de


----------



## Joe der Biker (21. Mai 2006)

ich war letztes jahr dabei und kann die veranstaltung echt nur empfehlen. bin dieses jahr natürlich auch wieder dabei! greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (22. Mai 2006)

Freut mich!
Versuchen die Veranstaltung zu toppen. Zielverpflegung vom Park Hotel Egerner Hof (5*), 3 Strecken neu, 4 Gesamt, weniger Asphalt, Lange Runde mit 100km, alles am Südufer des Tegernsees.
Riegel, Gel und Trinkflaschen an der Strecke, nicht nur für die ersten 10 Pros.


----------



## OrlandoMTB (22. Mai 2006)

wallberg schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich!
> Zielverpflegung vom Park Hotel Egerner Hof (5*)



Lecker, Lobster im Ziel. Da freue ich mich aber !

Grüsse
Flo


----------



## GiselaMakowski (26. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand Lust die D-Strecke (100km, 2.900hm) mal Probe zu
fahren am 03./04.oder 05.06 (je nach Wetter)?


----------



## wallberg (30. Mai 2006)

MARATHONSTRECKE WIRD DIESE WOCHE AUSGESCHILDERT!
Spätestens wenn am Wochende der Schnee wieder weg ist brrrrrr.... ist die Strecke ohne Karte abzufahren!


----------



## Stolle (1. Juni 2006)

wallberg schrieb:
			
		

> MARATHONSTRECKE WIRD DIESE WOCHE AUSGESCHILDERT!
> Spätestens wenn am Wochende der Schnee wieder weg ist brrrrrr.... ist die Strecke ohne Karte abzufahren!



Hi,

bin auch wieder mit dabei, diesmal auf der Langstrecke. Das IBC DIMB Racing Team ist mit mind. 10 Teilnehmern vertreten.  Eure Veranstaltungen (Marathon u. 12h Rennen) waren die letzten Jahre immer ein Saisonhighlight. 

Wir haben vor am Montag die Strecke abzufahren, wäre evtl. möglich am Samstag oder Sonntag einen kleinen Bericht über die Streckenbedingungen zu erfahren? Würde uns sehr freuen. 

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## wallberg (4. Juni 2006)

Stolle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bin auch wieder mit dabei, diesmal auf der Langstrecke. Das IBC DIMB Racing Team ist mit mind. 10 Teilnehmern vertreten.  Eure Veranstaltungen (Marathon u. 12h Rennen) waren die letzten Jahre immer ein Saisonhighlight.
> 
> ...



Danke! Freut mich sehr.
Strecken sind bis auf die Abfahrt von der Aueralm ins Söllbachtal und vom Wallberg abwärts ausgeschildert (Schrankenschlüssel bekommen wir erst Anfang der Woche). Geschildert ist in 4 Farben (A-blau, B-gelb, C-rot, D-violett), wobei zu beachten ist, dass C&D nach dem Zieleinlauf mit B wieder auf den Wallberg fahren, anschließend C ins Ziel und D am Kühzagl auf die 4.Schleife geht. Strecken sind allesamt frei fahrbar. Boden ist nass, kaum matschig da fast komplett auf Forststraßen gefahren wird. Ich würde mit leichtem Stollenprofil fahren, 2.1 reicht auf alle Fälle! Abfahrt vom Wallberg auf Teer ist sehr rutschig, da viel Wasser über die Straße lief! VORSICHT! Alle anderen Abfahrten für Biker leicht zu händeln, passt nur ein wenig auf die Wanderer auf, Warnschilder werden erst diese Woche angebracht! Viel Spass, bei Fragen, Pannen etc könnt Ihr gern unseren Bike&Coffee Point in Tegernsee aufsuchen, Bertls BikeShop am Kurgarten 1!Dieses Bild wird in 2 Sekunden mit originaler Qualitaet neu geladen Die Meckis Bar am Tegernsee!


----------



## Gerhard S. (4. Juni 2006)

wallberg schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Freut mich sehr.
> Strecken sind bis auf die Abfahrt von der Aueralm ins Söllbachtal und vom Wallberg abwärts ausgeschildert (Schrankenschlüssel bekommen wir erst Anfang der Woche). Geschildert ist in 4 Farben (A-blau, B-gelb, C-rot, D-violett), wobei zu beachten ist, dass C&D nach dem Zieleinlauf mit B wieder auf den Wallberg fahren, anschließend C ins Ziel und D am Kühzagl auf die 4.Schleife geht. Strecken sind allesamt frei fahrbar. Boden ist nass, kaum matschig da fast komplett auf Forststraßen gefahren wird. Ich würde mit leichtem Stollenprofil fahren, 2.1 reicht auf alle Fälle! Abfahrt vom Wallberg auf Teer ist sehr rutschig, da viel Wasser über die Straße lief! VORSICHT! Alle anderen Abfahrten für Biker leicht zu händeln, passt nur ein wenig auf die Wanderer auf, Warnschilder werden erst diese Woche angebracht! Viel Spass, bei Fragen, Pannen etc könnt Ihr gern unseren Bike&Coffee Point in Tegernsee aufsuchen, Bertls BikeShop am Kurgarten 1!Dieses Bild wird in 2 Sekunden mit originaler Qualitaet neu geladen Die Meckis Bar am Tegernsee!



danke für deine info´s

Wir werden morgen die strecke D abfahren

Gruß 
Gerhard


----------



## wallberg (4. Juni 2006)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> danke für deine info´s
> 
> Wir werden morgen die strecke D abfahren
> 
> ...


Wann und wo startet Ihr?


----------



## Gerhard S. (4. Juni 2006)

wallberg schrieb:
			
		

> Wann und wo startet Ihr?



Um 9 Uhr am Rathaus in Rottach Eggern starten wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle (4. Juni 2006)

@ wallberg

Herzlichen Dank für die Info's!  

Wird morgen sicher ein großer Spaß.  

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Juni 2006)

wallberg schrieb:
			
		

> Strecken sind allesamt frei fahrbar. Boden ist nass, kaum matschig da fast komplett auf Forststraßen gefahren wird. Ich würde mit leichtem Stollenprofil fahren, 2.1 reicht auf alle Fälle! Abfahrt vom Wallberg auf Teer ist sehr rutschig, da viel Wasser über die Straße lief! VORSICHT! Alle anderen Abfahrten für Biker leicht zu händeln, passt nur ein wenig auf die Wanderer auf, Warnschilder werden erst diese Woche angebracht!
> Viel Spass, bei Fragen, Pannen etc könnt Ihr gern unseren Bike&Coffee Point in Tegernsee aufsuchen, Bertls BikeShop am Kurgarten 1!Dieses Bild wird in 2 Sekunden mit originaler Qualitaet neu geladen Die Meckis Bar am Tegernsee!





klasse infos vor allem für schwarzwälder wie mich die erst am vortag anreisen können-jobbedingt-letztes jahr musste ich ja kurz vor dem letzten anstieg aufgeben wg.materialproblemen-sind die letztjährigen streckenteile wieder mit dabei ? erinnere mich an einige deftige anstiege und sehr schnelle abfahrten...



gibts zu dem coffeepoint nen link ? wie gesagt...444km sind etwas viel sonst würd ich morgen glatt zur testfahrt anreisen...gruß an @ gerhard s.
bis nächste woche...

joe (coffee-abhängiger)


----------



## wallberg (5. Juni 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> klasse infos vor allem für schwarzwälder wie mich die erst am vortag anreisen können-jobbedingt-letztes jahr musste ich ja kurz vor dem letzten anstieg aufgeben wg.materialproblemen-sind die letztjährigen streckenteile wieder mit dabei ? erinnere mich an einige deftige anstiege und sehr schnelle abfahrten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Joe!
Freut mich auch Schwarzwälder bei uns zu sehen! Hab Freunde in Albbruck und hab schon desöfteren am Ultra teilgenommen-.
Strecken sind heuer großteils neu - A wie gehabt, B wurde um 700Hm gekürzt, C entspricht in etwa der alten B und D ist der Hammer. Wir haben alle Runden am Südufer des Tegernsees gehalten und somit die Asphalt (auch die Erholungsmeter) eleminiert. Die B hat an sich einen richtigen Berg, aber nachdem gehts noch rund 40km wellig dahin - die C hat den Berg des Tals dazu, den Wallberg von der Männerseite über den Sommerweg - 700Hm auf 5km (Schotter) ehrlich und hart. Wems damit nicht reicht, der meldet die D, dort sind noch 3 richtig knackige, wenn auch nicht so lange Anstiege bis etwa 24% verpackt -. Abfahrten sind nicht heftiger als 2005, die ruppige von der Neureuth abwärts ist nicht im Programm, Hardtail ausreichend. Lieder musste ich heute beim abradeln diverser Teilstücke feststellen, dass anscheinend Bikerfreunde unsere zu 90% ausgeschilderte Strecke besucht haben, und wie sooft den ein oder anderen Stempen verdreht haben und somit viele Ortsunkundige auf die falschen Wege gelots haben. Tut mir leid, da heute echt was los war.
Unser Bikepoint am Lago des Nordens ist der Bertls Bike Shop (www.bertls-bikeshop.de oder 08022/65428) Litespeed, Giant, Steppenwolf, Scarpin.... auch unser Servicepartner des Marathons. Bei Fragen, melde Dich.


----------



## wallberg (5. Juni 2006)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> Um 9 Uhr am Rathaus in Rottach Eggern starten wir.


Und, zurechtgefunden? Leider haben einige Pappnasen Schilder entfernt und andere verdreht, ich hoffe Ih seid nicht zuviel im Wald gestanden. Wetter war ja durchwachsen, soll aber zum Wochenende erstmals optimal werden, ich glaubs ja noch nicht!
Sturzfreie Woche, bis Sonntag, wallberg!Dieses Bild wird in 2 Sekunden mit originaler Qualitaet neu geladen


----------



## wallberg (5. Juni 2006)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> Um 9 Uhr am Rathaus in Rottach Eggern starten wir.


Und, zurechtgefunden? Leider haben einige Pappnasen Schilder entfernt und andere verdreht, ich hoffe Ih seid nicht zuviel im Wald gestanden. Wetter war ja durchwachsen, soll aber zum Wochenende erstmals optimal werden, ich glaubs ja noch nicht!
Sturzfreie Woche, bis Sonntag, wallberg!Dieses Bild wird in 2 Sekunden mit originaler Qualitaet neu geladen


----------



## Gerhard S. (5. Juni 2006)

Hi Wallberg

Schade das du nicht dabei warst!

Wir sind heute um 9 30 an Rathaus gestartet und die komplette Marathonrunde abgefahren.
Eine sehr schöne Runde die ihr ausgesteckt habt. Wir waren heute zu 6. unterwegs. 
Alles wunderbar fahrbar. Leider dürfen wir das schöne Trailstück auf der Strecke B nicht fahren, sondern müssen da schieben, weiss der Teufel warum.  Das geht wirklich gut zu fahren. Vielleicht überlegt ihr da nochmal....

Der Wallberg war auch Super zu fahren, tja und dann das letzte Teilstück der Strecke D hat am Ende nochmal supersteile giftige Rampen. Wer sich das Rennen bis hierhin nicht richtig eingeteilt hat , dem gehen spätestens da die Lichter aus 

Bis Sonntag 
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe der Biker (5. Juni 2006)

Hi, bin heute Strecke C Probe gefahren - aber egal ist auch Bestandteil der Strecke D: ich habe hier nur einen Hinweis - die Wallbergabfahrt ist echt nicht ganz ungefährlich. Habe die Teerseite (also die Abfahrt) noch nie so verschmutzt und glitschig erlebt. Also wer sich hier nicht auskennt, lieber Vorsicht walten lassen. 

Ansonsten prima fahrbar, bis auf die teilweise 6 Grad heute....


----------



## wallberg (6. Juni 2006)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Wallberg
> 
> Schade das du nicht dabei warst!
> 
> ...


Prima!
Das Trialstückerl ist fahrbar, schon klar, aber wir sind froh, dass die Strecke so genehmigt wurde, ich hätte es technisch gerne etwas schwieriger, gerade was die Abfahrten betrifft! Aber da wir uns ja jedes Jarhr versuchen ein wenig zu verbessern, ist das ja in Zukunft nicht ausgeschlossen! Ich freue mich auf eine wie´s aussieht gut besuchte Veranstaltung! Wenn alles passt, stimmt auch das Wetter, erstmals seit wir die Veranstaltung übernommen haben!

Für alle NACHMELDER - seit zeitig da, besser am Samstag melden, rechnen mit vielen Spätentschlossenen!

Wallberg!


----------



## Compagnon (6. Juni 2006)

Wallberg,
wie sieht's aus wenn ich für die D Strecke melde, kurz vor der Auffahrt zur Kühzaglalm aber feststelle, daß ich konditionell am Boden bin. Kann ich dann die C Strecke zu Ende fahren (und lande auch in der Wertung) oder muß ich mich schon vorab genau festlegen?


----------



## wallberg (7. Juni 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Wallberg,
> wie sieht's aus wenn ich für die D Strecke melde, kurz vor der Auffahrt zur Kühzaglalm aber feststelle, daß ich konditionell am Boden bin. Kann ich dann die C Strecke zu Ende fahren (und lande auch in der Wertung) oder muß ich mich schon vorab genau festlegen?


Hi, ja, man muss sich vorab festlegen (siehe Ausschreibung). Hat den einfachen Grund, da wir letztes Jahr viel Ärger hatten, da sich Topfahrer von der Strecke Bescheid geben lassen wo sie liegen und sich dann entsprechend entscheiden. Letztes Jahr hatten wir somit 2 Erste Plätze, da sich durch unsere Chipmessung  der erste im Ziel nicht als Sieger freuen kann, wenn ein hinter im über die Startlinie........- ich hoffe Du verstehst das. Zudem sind die Auffahrten auf der D zwar knackig, aber kurz  Nichts für Ungut, Wallberg


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Juni 2006)

wallberg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ja, man muss sich vorab festlegen (siehe Ausschreibung). Hat den einfachen Grund, da wir letztes Jahr viel Ärger hatten, da sich Topfahrer von der Strecke Bescheid geben lassen wo sie liegen und sich dann entsprechend entscheiden. Letztes Jahr hatten wir somit 2 Erste Plätze, da sich durch unsere Chipmessung  der erste im Ziel nicht als Sieger freuen kann, wenn ein hinter im über die Startlinie........- ich hoffe Du verstehst das. Zudem sind die Auffahrten auf der D zwar knackig, aber kurz  Nichts für Ungut, Wallberg



find ich gut die neue regelung...und fair

hab letztes jahr nach mehreren defekten in rottachegern bei meiner frau am straßenrand angehalten und ihr 10minuten lang erklärt warum ich jetzt aufhöre...bin dann noch zufällig durch die zeitmessung gefahren um den transponder abzugeben...und schwups noch auf platz 15 der kleineren strecke...und wenn ich nicht so lange geschwätzt hätte sogar erste 6...

ich fand diese regelung dann zwar ganz nett für mich, aber für eine gerechte entscheidung auf der strecke unfair...

ok, für fahrer bei denen es auf platzierung nicht ankommt könnte man es bei der alten regelung lassen um ihnen eine motivation zu geben doch noch bis zur nächsten zieldurchfahrt durchzuhalten und mit einem offiziellen ergebnis nach hause zu fahren...
aber wo zieht man da die grenze...

joe


----------



## Compagnon (8. Juni 2006)

Klar, wollte vorher nur Bescheid wissen. Das Problem sind auch weniger die Auffahrten der D Strecke, mein Problem ist die Auffahrt zum Wallberg...
Übrigens Spitzen-Service den du hier bietest


----------



## Stolle (8. Juni 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, wollte vorher nur Bescheid wissen. Das Problem sind auch weniger die Auffahrten der D Strecke, mein Problem ist die Auffahrt zum Wallberg...
> Übrigens Spitzen-Service den du hier bietest



Kennst Du die Strecke?
Die letzte Schleife hat es nämlich ganz schön in sich, gerade die 2 letzten Anstiege mit den steilen  24% Rampen  und den leckeren breiten Betonablaufrinnen find ich heftiger als den Wallberg, der ziemlich gleichmäßig steil ist, und mit einem guten Rythmus zu fahren ist.  

Wünsche uns viel Spaß, man sieht sich auf der Strecke!  

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## wallberg (9. Juni 2006)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf den Strecken! Wir haben übrigens eine weitere Verpflegung für die B/C/D eingerichtet. Bei etwa km24 gibts vorm Bauer in der Au den ersten Snack, wurde vorverlegt da langsamere Fahrer bis zur ersten an die 2h unterwegs sind. Zweite ist vor Abzweig in die Heide (Schwaigeralm) etwa km 38. Evtl. stellt die Schwarzentennalm auch was raus! Restl. Vesperstationen  im Ziel, Kühzagl und Tegernsee! Werden wenn die Nachmeldung normal-gut läuft einen neuen Rekord verzeichnen, hoffe die Startnummern reichen! Gestartet wird wie ausgeschrieben erst B,C,D - dann mit etwa 5min Abstand die A. Ihr werdet geschlossen durch den Ort hinter dem Leaderauto nachfahren und etwa nach 3km losgelassen! Wetter optimal, hoffe Ihr seid gut drauf! 
Wallberg


----------



## Gerhard S. (12. Juni 2006)

Hi Wallberg

Was ihr gestern im Tegernseer Tal auf die Beine gestellt habt war allererste Sahne 

Eine absolut Top organisierte Veranstaltung mit allem was das Herz begehrt.
Top Verpflegung auf der Strecke und im Ziel. Weiter so. 
Alle Fahrer aus unserem Team waren begeistert und hatte viel Spass.


http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## karstb (12. Juni 2006)

Ich fands auch super. Vor allem das Wetter ;-)
Es war mein erster Marathon, und nächstes mal werde ich mich weiter vorne am Start aufstellen. So viele Leute wie gestern habe ich noch nie überholt. Trotzdem waren es wohl nur gut 5 Minuten, die ich durch Stau am ersten Berg verloren habe. Das ist das gute an einer Streckenführung auf breiten (wenn auch anspruchslosen) Wegen.
Die Verpflegung unterwegs war ebenfalls gut, da man immer angereicht bekam und nicht vom Sattel musste. Obstsalat und Kuchen im Ziel waren auch sehr lecker, nur die Nudeln hatten kein Egerner-Hof Sterne Niveau. Aber das ist wohl auch schwierig zu machen.
Insgesamt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (12. Juni 2006)

Die Strecke war echt klasse, auch wenn ich das Gefühl hatte, daß die letzten Anstiege immer steiler wurden  Super Stimmung und Verpflegung im Ziel! Aber ein bißchen muß ich auch nörgeln: nur Bananen unterwegs ist zu mager. Ansonsten alles top. Selbst der (zu erwartende) Stau bei der Schiebestrecke war nur minimal


----------



## pastamann (12. Juni 2006)

auch von mir lob für die veranstaltung. hat allreibungslos geklappt. super strecken, super verpflegung und das es am ersten berg einen stau durch die ersten schiebenden gibt ist (leider) auch schon die regel....
einziger kritikunkt meinerseits : 
habe es noch nie erlebt, das der sieger ohne ankündigung ins ziel kamm. wenn die motorräder nicht gewesen währen, hättes überhauptkeiner bemerkt...... wo war der sprecher bzw. die rennmoderation?


----------



## tantemucki (12. Juni 2006)

auch von mir ein dickes lob an die veranstalter. war wie die jahre davor auch super organisiert und wie ihr das mit dem wetter hinbekommen habt  
das einzige was ich auch als etwas lau empfand, war die verpflegung an der strecke... nur bananen find ich etwas dürftig, vor allem für die d-strecke!

freu mich schon auf nächstes jahr!

gruß
Angie


----------



## scooter_werner (12. Juni 2006)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen: Top-Veranstaltung!

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist, dass die Nudelportion am Vorabend sehr dürftig ausfiel und es keinen Nachschlag gab. Dabei hielt der Andrang sich eher in Grenzen und Nudeln waren offensichtlich noch genug da. "Carboloading" war da kaum möglich. Ich hab mir danach noch zwei Riegel eingeworfen um satt zu werden.

Ansonsten alles Bestens. Verpflegung für die Strecke hatte ich mir selbst eingesteckt. Und bei dem tollen Flaschenservice war mir die D-Strecke fast zu kurz.  

Werner


----------



## DaPhreak (12. Juni 2006)

Habe auch ein paar Kritikpunkte:
1. Die Kabelbinder im Starterpaket waren zu kurz. Sowas kann man doch vorher probieren, oder?
2. 8 Uhr Start ist definitiv zu früh. Wir mussten um 5 aufstehen, weil wir noch eine Stunde Fahrt hatten. Um 9 währe es früh genug gewesen.
3. Keine Moderation während des Zieleinlaufes des Siegers bei der langen Runde.
4. Nur Bananen ist zu wenig. Ich hatte glücklicherweise genug dabei, sonst wär's problematisch geworden.

Ansonsten war es eine tolle Veranstaltung in traumhafter Umgebung. Schön wäre die Möglichkeit die Strecke nicht vorher festlegen zu müssen. Sonst wäre ich gestern die D statt der C gefahren.


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. Juni 2006)

DaPhreak schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wäre die Möglichkeit die Strecke nicht vorher festlegen zu müssen. Sonst wäre ich gestern die D statt der C gefahren.



aber das leben ist kein wunschkonzert...

mir gings umgekehrt...bis nach dem wallberg (c) liefs gut (3:25...) dann gingen meine alten rückenprobleme wieder los und die strecke wurd ja auch nicht flacher...wenn ichs hätt wählen können wär ich ins c ziel abgebogen... so mußte ich mich aber durchbeißen, hab den sattel tiefer gestellt, bin abwechselnd gelaufen/gefahren (was tempomässig eh kein unterschied war )  und war angesichts der probleme am ende superzufrieden die ganze strecke in passabler zeit geschafft zu haben

@ scooter: ich bin nach dem rennen gleich auf die autobahn,hatte ja noch 4h heimfahrt vor mir... 

joe


----------



## Lurchschreck (12. Juni 2006)

Hi,

auch von mir ein dickes Lob! Tolle Strecke (bissi technischer wär aber auch nett) und insgesamt gute Organisation. Flaschen im Vorbeifahren z.B. macht das ganze schneller :O) Auch die erzwungene Schieberei fand ich letztlich ganz okay, so wars insgesamt für alle flüssiger. Wenn immer einer versucht zu fahren, dann doch wieder absteigt um sich später wieder für fahren zu entscheiden wirds für alle dahinter lästig. Wir sind mit der Gruppe einfach locker durchgerannt und gut wars. Verpflegung kann ich nicht so recht beurteilen, die Tübchen die ich gebraucht hab waren in der Tüte mit den Startunterlagen.

Aber mal ne Frage: Bei dem Startgeld wär doch vielleicht auch noch ein Trickot oder T-Shirt drin gewesen?

Achja, und wenn der Sieger durchs Ziel fährt könnte man schon mal das Mikro benutzen...

Gruss :O)


----------



## DaPhreak (12. Juni 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> aber das leben ist kein wunschkonzert...



Bei anderen Marathons geht's doch auch...


----------



## Stolle (12. Juni 2006)

Von mir auch großes Lob für die TOP Veranstaltung!  

War sicher einer meiner bisherigen Highlights!  

Die Anregungen meiner Vorredner sind durchaus berechtigt, trüben aber keinsterweise den sehr positiven Eindruck. Riegel u. Gels aus dem Starterpaket hatte ich dabei und die Trinkflaschenwechsel klappen im Fahren perfekt!

Mit bißchen mehr fahrerischem Können und ein bißchen mehr Druck an den letzten Anstiegen wär durchaus noch ein paar Plätze weiter vorne rausgesprungen, bin aber auch so sehr zufrieden mit dem Rennen. Fahre ja nicht so viele Langstrecken, und wußte nicht was mein Körper zum Schluß noch im Stande ist. 

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (12. Juni 2006)

Lurchschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ne Frage: Bei dem Startgeld wär doch vielleicht auch noch ein Trickot oder T-Shirt drin gewesen?


Du hast definitiv recht. Schön das es für die kürzeren Strecken einen deutlichen Abschlag gab, aber gerechtfertigt war es für ein bißchen weniger Bananen, Wasser und Cola sicher nicht. 47 Euro (inkl. Nachmeldung) ist schon ziemlich happig, aber egal: trotzdem super Event.


----------



## karstb (12. Juni 2006)

Die Verpflegung unterwegs war meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend. Ich habe noch mehrere Gels übrig (bin C gefahren). So ist es jedenfalls besser kalkulierbar als am Streckenrand überflüssig viele (oder zu wenige) von den teuren Gels und Riegeln bereitzuhalten. Und wenn ein Riegel fehlt, nimmt man halt einen eigenen. Das weiß man ja vorher.
Kabelbinder gab es in unterschiedlichen Längen. Meine waren auch zu kurz. Echt ärgerlich, wenn man keine selbst dabei hat oder kein Tape dabei hat.
Ein Punkt noch zur Sicherheit: Mir gefiel es nicht, dass bei der Abfahrt vom Wallberg Gegenverkehr (Autos) war. Wenn ich einen schwierigen Trail vor mir habe, kann ich das Risiko selbst bestimmen, aber wenn mir hinter einer Kurve ein Auto entgegenkommt, das gerade Spaziergänger überholt, find ich es gefährlich.
Das sind aber alles nur kleinere Punkte; insgesamt wie gesagt TOP.


----------



## sekt88 (12. Juni 2006)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefiel es nicht, dass bei der Abfahrt vom Wallberg Gegenverkehr (Autos) war. Wenn ich einen schwierigen Trail vor mir habe, kann ich das Risiko selbst bestimmen, aber wenn mir hinter einer Kurve ein Auto entgegenkommt, das gerade Spaziergänger überholt, find ich es gefährlich.




Das finde ich auch sehr blöd, sonst top veranstaltung!


----------



## Cubeflizer (12. Juni 2006)

Ich bin mit 4 anderen die Strecke gefahren und alle  waren der meinung das es Top organisiert und eine schöne Strecke war.
2 Freunde von mir die die D Strecke gefahren sind hatten jeweils nur 91 km auf dem Tacho stehen. Haben von den beiden die Tacho´s gesponnen oder waren es nur 91km ??

Die Strecke kam mir sehr entgegen nur bei der Abfahrt vom Wallberg die Auto´s und allgemein die entgegenkommenden Hobby-Biker haben ein bischen genervt.

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## roba (13. Juni 2006)

Ich kann nur sagen: eine super Veranstaltung die auf die Beine gestellt wurde  Klar gibt es immer etwas zu verbessern. Aber man lernt ja mit den Jahren Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Events ist das was man geboten bekommen hat einsame Spitze   Und die Gegend um den Tegernsee ist eh einfach super zum Biken.
Werde auf alle Fälle nächstes Jahr wieder mit von der Partie sein
Nochmals ein riesen Kompliment und Dank an die Veranstalter, Helfer und alle die mitgeholfen haben.


----------



## wallberg (13. Juni 2006)

*Antwort an alle dieser Seite!*
Ich danke Euch zu allererst für die Rege Teilnahme an unserem Marathon! Ich freu mich, dass er erneut die Teilnehmerzahl ohne Schmälerung der Leistungen  Anstieg. Eure Anregungen und Kritikpunkte werde ich entsprechend weiterleiten(war auch im Arbeitsdienst verpflichtet) und definitiv für 2007 umsetzen, sofern dies machbar ist. Am nächsten Rennen unserer Challenge werde ich vermutlich wieder wie Ihr (Gott sei Dank) als Biker teilnehmen und unserem schönen Sport fröhnen!!! Noch eine gute Saison 2006 - WALLBERG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Juni 2006)

Ja war alles super und hat mir gefallen.

Kritik:

Vom Wallberg runter ging das ja noch. 
Auf der D Strecke waren die 3 letzten Abfahrten echt saugefährlich. Ähm so um den 20. Platz rum wird schon noch kräftig draufgehalten! Der Gegenverkehr an taumelnden Radlern was echt grausam!

Etwas unglücklich für die langsameren war die Streckenkreuzung unten am Wallberg.

Top war die Versorgung mit Flaschen. So muss das sein.


----------



## bikehumanumest (13. Juni 2006)

Tretschwein35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja war alles super und hat mir gefallen.
> 
> Kritik:
> 
> ...



wallberg runter mit entgegenkommendem auto das gerade in der kurve hochfahrende radfahrer überholt 
und wandergruppen die stoisch zu viert nebeneinander auf der vorletzten abfahrt bleiben und gar keine anstalten machen mehr wie 1m freizulassen - ich weiß nicht was gefährlicher war...

zum glück hatte ich es runter nicht wirklich eilig, ich kannte ja die abfahrten nicht und da ist etwas mehr vorsicht schon aus eigeninteresse angebracht...

joe


----------



## Joe der Biker (14. Juni 2006)

Bin mit meiner Feundin die Strecke C gefahren und wir empfanden die Veranstaltung als sehr gelungen. Im Vergleich zu 2005 eine deutliche Steigerung! Besonders die "Verpflegung-danach" hat sich verbessert. Und das Wetter....   

Nur einige wenige Punkte auch von mir:

Lediglich Bananen an den Verpflegungsstellen ist zu wenig
Kabelbinder viel zu kurz (hätte man vorher checken können!!)
Startbereich etwas unübersichtlich und sehr eng
KFZ-Verkehr während des Wettbewerbs hätte man echt vermeiden müssen - mich hat bei einer Auffahrt ein MB-Kennzeichen fast umgefahren...

Ansonsten, wie bereits erwähnt TIP TOP mit wenig Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## wallberg (14. Juni 2006)

Joe der Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mit meiner Feundin die Strecke C gefahren und wir empfanden die Veranstaltung als sehr gelungen. Im Vergleich zu 2005 eine deutliche Steigerung! Besonders die "Verpflegung-danach" hat sich verbessert. Und das Wetter....
> 
> Nur einige wenige Punkte auch von mir:
> 
> ...



Hallo Joe,
wir werden dran arbeiten!
Verpflegung werden wir evtl. auf der Strecke ändern, die meisten Biker haben auch die beigefügten Gels und Riegel in die Sporttasche gelegt ansatt ins Trikot zu stecken......wir machen da was.
Kabelbinder bereits mehrfach erwähnt, war ein Fehler - Klar.
Startbereich wird evtl. überarbeitet - wenn möglich vergrößert.
Unsere Wanderfreunde und Fahrberechtigte Autonutzer werden wir nie ausschließen können, evtl. werden wir die Abfahrt vom Wallberg umlegen, so den Autoverkehr (Asphalt) komplett umgehen und mit einer knackigen Abfahrt das technische Niveau auf den C/D Runden erhöhen. Die Längen werden sich so geringfügig erhöhen - falls eine neue Streckenführung steht, gebe ich Bescheid - natürlich dann unter www.mtb-festival.de zu erfahren. 
Da wir erstmals vierstellig in der Geschichte unseres Marathons waren, wollen für für 2007 natürlich einen drauflegen!


----------



## mountainbike (14. Juni 2006)

war wirklich ne ganz tolle sache!    

bei den anderen punkten kann ich mich nur anschließen:

trikot: bei der gebühr, ist was drin

start: evtl. komplett getrennte startzeiten (je strecke)

verpflegung: power-bar war super, flaschen-service ebenso 

grüße aus franken!!!


----------



## Radknipser (14. Juni 2006)

Hier ein paar Fotoeindrücke vom MTB-Festival Tegernseer Tal 2006:

http://fotoauswahl.com/mtb-festival-2006


----------



## Sergej. (14. Juni 2006)

Servus,

Von mir auch großes Lob für die Top Veranstaltung. 


			
				wallberg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Joe,
> Unsere Wanderfreunde und Fahrberechtigte Autonutzer werden wir nie ausschließen können, evtl. werden wir die Abfahrt vom Wallberg umlegen, so den Autoverkehr (Asphalt) komplett umgehen und mit einer knackigen Abfahrt das technische Niveau auf den C/D Runden erhöhen. Die Längen werden sich so geringfügig erhöhen - falls eine neue Streckenführung steht, gebe ich Bescheid - natürlich dann unter www.mtb-festival.de zu erfahren.
> Da wir erstmals vierstellig in der Geschichte unseres Marathons waren, wollen für für 2007 natürlich einen drauflegen!



Wenn die Abfahrt technischer gestaltet werden kann, dann fahre ich gerne ein paar Kilometer mehr.

Gruß Sergej


----------



## Compagnon (16. Juni 2006)

Bezügl. Verpflegung unterwegs:
es gibt nicht nur Gels und Riegel. Äpfel, Orangen, Kuchen usw. sind bei anderen Marathons immer eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------

